# Connecting iPod speaker dock to Laptop



## Chalkius (Aug 30, 2012)

Not sure how to do it. Got a Phillips DS3100 speaker dock, want to use it for my Laptop. Has the following connections on the back. Only have the power cable for it.

http://oi48.tinypic.com/epo53.jpg

Any help would be appreciated. Thank.s


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You'll need a two way 3.5mm Jack to make that work.

Pluging the dock into your laptop's headphone jack then connecting to the AUX port on the dock should work.


----------



## Chalkius (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, Thanks for the welcome and the advice. I'd imagine a jack like that wouldn't be too expensive? Should be able to pick one up somewhere tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There not all that expensive:

Professional Cable ST35MM-06 Stereo 3.5mm 6-ft M/M Cable - Black


----------

